# Silohouettes?



## SoDak Waterfowler (Mar 8, 2007)

Srry dont know how to spell it. But do these work very good for canadians. im running out of room for FB and shells. to me they look they wouldn't work cause there flat. does this spook the geese or not. any info will help


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Never hunted over them untill this last season. I didnt think they would work, but a friend of mine picked up 14 dozen Outlaws really cheap. So we gave em a try and I was shocked. The geese were actually landing in the silos. not in the FB's. Made a beliver out of me.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I think they work great. We have used them for years. This year I picked up 3 dozen of them so we will use them to hide the blinds better. It is a great addtion to the spread.


----------



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

Wouldnt go hunting without my silos and they say because their flat and keep appearing and dissapearing as the birds fly over them that it looks like movement in the spread :wink:


----------



## SoDak Waterfowler (Mar 8, 2007)

has anbody ran all silo's and what brand do you guys prefer.


----------



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

I have never run all silos but I know that Sean Mann a professional guide and call maker runs all Real Geese silos when hes guiding clients.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I run outlaws. The real geese look nice but they didn't seem as durable as the outlaws are when I looked at them in the store. Seemed flimsy ans weak. The no-glare is nice with them though.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

If your'e gonna run silhouettes, buy the best upfront(real Geese Pro Series,with the textured surfaces). Outlaws are junk(unless they've changed them since I tried them and they shattered when it got cold) in comparison and will only get good reviews from guys that haven't used Real Geese. They work great on cloudy days and when ya gotta carry stuff in. I tend not to use them if it's very sunny and have the chance to get glare off of them. Good luck.

Alex


----------



## thehazer (Apr 8, 2006)

I know a lot of guys who guided using only the Reel Geese 2 Canada geese, and they swear by them. Hunted snows and specs with them once this year and hit 69 birds including ducks, between 4 of us. The RG's 2's are great because they have the image on BOTH sides and a no glare. The motion of them seemingly moving by appearing, disappearing and then reappearing is called paralax (not sure if that's how you spell it), but it seems to work on the geese. I will have about 6 dozen to go with the full bodies and shells this year, definately a space saver and cheaper than the FB's. Just my 2 cents.......


----------



## SoDak Waterfowler (Mar 8, 2007)

I ordered three dozen of the Real geese pro series 2. I have a question though. Does it matter which way they face or do you put them up facing random ways. and do you just make your spread the way you would with full bodies.


----------



## thehazer (Apr 8, 2006)

I guess that depends how you set up your full bodies. I think the best bet is to set them up every direction, that way when the geese circle you have that impression of movement from the constantly changing angles and views that they will be viewed from by the birds. If you put them all one direction, and the geese see'em from the front or back eventually, they will look like the entire flock disappeared, and that would likely spook'em one would have to think. The only direction I avoid with everything is having the wind come directly from behind a decoy, facing with the wind I guess. Birds don't like this I have heard many times, wind up and under the feathers is not something they seem to prefer. Then again, just my 2 cents.......


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Last fall I ran 4 dozen RG pro grade II's, most of the time the geese would work the silo's over the full bodies. Guys on the easter shore have run fullbodies for years. They work well on geese, they take up less room, are fast to set up and take down and I can walk in 4 dozen with ease.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Put them facing all different directions.

Alex


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

correct..put them facing all directions. When you scout, watch the birds feeding from a distance. The only time you see all birds facing the same direction is when they are alerted. They face the wind readying for take off. Guys who put dekes like that are telling the geese.."something is not right here."


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> Last fall I ran 4 dozen RG pro grade II's, most of the time the geese would work the silo's over the full bodies


I find that hard to believe unless the full bodies were the flambeau ones from walmart. There would be no way a goose would come into a silo better than a FFD GHG.

The only thing i don't like with silo's is that you pretty much have to have 4 of them to mimick one goose/full body and most of time the good silos (durable, nonglare) arent exactly cheap


----------



## thehazer (Apr 8, 2006)

About the above post...how many things that you know of that work are cheap? Other than stay still, get on the X, put in yer time, and most importantly, practice your calling!!!! Which, even up here in central Alberta makes a world of difference. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

averyghg said:


> > Last fall I ran 4 dozen RG pro grade II's, most of the time the geese would work the silo's over the full bodies
> 
> 
> I find that hard to believe unless the full bodies were the flambeau ones from walmart. There would be no way a goose would come into a silo better than a FFD GHG.


I run 4 dozen RG pro grade II's, 18 GHG FFD's and 2 dozen black and white home made silo's. 8) It depends on how I set the spread but the geese love the Real Geese, and react as well to them as the FFD's. RG's are esentially a FFD decoy that looks as good as the GHG's, just my opinion. I love them!

Many great goose hunters swear by RG's. Don't just drink the GHG kool aid gentlemen. I love my FFD's, I've killed geese over my 18 alone but silos are a great way to fill the spread out with out getting a decoy trailer. I can fit my entire spread plus my finisher in my pathfinder.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> RG's are esentially a FFD decoy that looks as good as the GHG's, just my opinion


don't take any offense to this but......do you have glaucoma or perhaps cataracts???? :huh:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

averyghg said:


> > RG's are esentially a FFD decoy that looks as good as the GHG's, just my opinion
> 
> 
> don't take any offense to this but......do you have glaucoma or perhaps cataracts???? :huh:


Well kid I do take offense to your above statement . . . . .My mom (73) has glaucoma and permanent vision loss in her right eye. She also can only see about 50% in her left. That means she can no longer drive, only see fuzzy shadows of here 6 grandkids (including my 2.5 year old son and 6 month old daughter) and her husband of 51 years. So I suggest, before you make ridiculous statements use your head. Imagine loosing the ability to see.

It's MY opinion that they both look great and will kill geese. You disagree than continue to use GHG or whatever else YOU think will kill geese. 
[/img]


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

sorry, the only advice i can give you is go buy her some weed. It decreases the intraocular pressure in the eye thus relieving any pain associated with glaucoma. It's a proven fact

my mom has lymphoma, so if you're tryin to make me feel bad you can forget it, she'll be lucky if she gets to see her son graduate college let alone any kids he will probably have.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

[Well kid I do take offense to your above statement . . 
[/img][/quote]

Kid, that kid has prolly shot more geese than u have seen.!!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

[/img][/quote]

Kid, that kid has prolly shot more geese than u have seen.!![/quote]

My dad can beat up your dad! :beer: :beer: Sorry had to do it!


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

I've run all silos before. I plan to do it again. So, I guess that says it can work.


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

My dad can beat up your dad! :beer: :beer: Sorry had to do it![/quote]

haha perfect timing


----------

